# World of Machine Guns (MG & LMGs)....The best and the most Dangerous.



## Maarkhoor

*Heckler and Koch HK MG4*





The Heckler & Koch MG4 Light Machine Gun (LMG) was selected by the German Army to supersede the Cold War-era MG3 belt-fed General Purpose Machine Gun (GPMG) in the squad support role. The 7.62mm MG3 was a modernized version of the German World War 2-era MG42 series and continued its excellent history after adoption in 1960 - over 30 nations eventually utilized the type with some local production overseas also noted. During the late 1990s, attention turned to a new, more modern and portable solution for squad-level contact that emerged as the 5.56mm "MG43" from the storied concern of Heckler & Koch - a design not unlike the competing 5.56mm FN Minimi which also makes up the US Army's M249 SAW. The new weapon was formally adopted by the German Army (Bundeswehr) and entered production in 2001, reaching operational-level service in 2005.

The MG4 brings about a more compact profile while still retaining the belt-feed mechanism of the preceding MG3 series. The MG3 utilized the larger and heavier rifle-caliber 7.62x51mm NATO cartridge while the newer MG4 makes use of the smaller 5.56x45mm NATO cartridge. Effective penetration ranges are somewhat diminished though the MG4 primarily serves as a squad-level support weapon, not so much an open range heavy suppression system (as in the MG3). The MG4 is built around a tried-and-proven gas-operated action utilizing a rotating bolt assembly providing up to an 885 round-per-minute rate-of-fire. Muzzle velocity is listed at 3,000 feet per second with an effective range out to 1,000 meters. The weapon is fed via a disintegrating link belt from the left side of the receiver with spent shell casings exiting under the gun. An optional feed modification allows for ejection through the right side of the receiver. Sighting is accomplished through a standard iron arrangement though the MG4 holds the ability to mount various optics for assisted accuracy thanks to a section of rail (Picatinny MIL-STD-1913) running across the top of the frame. Additional rail sections are seen along the forend sides and can support laser aimers, tactical flashlights and the like. The receiver underside also contains mounting support for affixing the MG4 to a heavy-duty tripod if intended for the heavy suppression fire role.

Outwardly, the MG4 mimics the competing FN Minimi to a high degree with a bulky, rectangular receiver, overhead-mounted carrying handle (also used in changing a hot barrel), under-barrel gas cylinder and its general shape including butt and dedicated pistol grip. The "quick-change", hammer-forged barrel also sports a similar slotted flash suppressor and a hinged folding bipod is built into the design. A ribbed handguard allows for a forward hand hold away from the hot barrel when firing. Ammunition is typically managed through a soft case mounted along the left side of the receiver. Firing controls are ambidextrous and feature the HK-style colored firing selector found above the pistol grip (allowing burst and full-automatic fire). The charging handle is along the right side of the receiver. A shoulder strap is optional and affixed at two locations in the usual way, easing transport of the system. The butt is also hinged to collapse along the side of the weapon (or can be removed altogether) for a more compact profile. It also contains the cleaning kit for general maintenance of the weapon. The MG4 weighs in at 18.8lbs and features a length of 41.3 inches with an 18.9-inch barrel. It can collapse to 32.7 inches with the butt folded.

Despite the formal adoption of the MG4 into service with the German Army, the MG3 will be retained for more heavy support roles as required. The MG4 has already seen export to forces in Portugal, South Africa and Spain. The MG4 has been evolved into the MG4E and MG4KE variants: the MG4E represents a lighter MG4 form (17.4lb weight) retaining the standard 18.9-inch barrel while the MG4KE is a truly compact variant fitting a shorter 15.8-inch barrel and folding down to 30 inches in total length with the stock collapsed (from its 37.4-inch extended length).

*MG4*




The MG4
*Type* Light machine gun
Squad automatic weapon
*Place of origin* Germany
*Service history
In service* 2005–present
*Used by* See _Users_
*Production history
Designer* Heckler & Koch
*Designed* 1990s
*Manufacturer* Heckler & Koch
*Produced* 2001–present
*Variants* MG4E, MG4KE
*Specifications
Weight* 8.55 kg (18.85 lb) (MG4)
7.90 kg (17.4 lb) (MG4E)
7.70 kg (17.0 lb) (MG4KE)
*Length* 1,050 mm (41.3 in) stock extended / 830 mm (32.7 in) stock folded (MG4, MG4E)
950 mm (37.4 in) stock extended / 750 mm (29.5 in) stock folded (MG4KE)
*Barrel length* 480 mm (18.9 in) (MG4, MG4E)
402 mm (15.8 in) (MG4KE)
*Width* 90 mm (3.5 in)
*Height* 250 mm (9.8 in)
*Cartridge* 5.56×45mm NATO
*Action* Gas-operated, rotating bolt
*Rate of fire* MG4 approx. 890 ± 60/min
MG4KE approx. 775 ± 50/min
*Muzzle velocity* 920 m/s (3,018 ft/s) (MG4, MG4E)
880 m/s (2,887.1 ft/s) (MG4KE)
*Effective firing range* Approx. 1,000 m (MG4, MG4E)
Approx. 900 m (MG4KE)
*Feed system* Disintegrating link belt
*Sights* Iron sights; MIL-STD-1913 railprovided for optics, German Army models are equipped with telescopic sights with 3x magnification.

*FN MINIMI Mk3 (7.62mm and 5.56mm)*
*



*

FN Herstal’s update of the FN MINIMI, the FN MINIMI Mk3 is probably the most important new firearm of 2013 given its widespread use by the militaries of North American, South America, Europe, South East Asia and Oceania. The new FN MINIMI Mk3, which will be chambered in both 7.62mm and 5.56mm NATO, features a number of upgraded components over the previous version.
The old fixed stock has been replaced with a 5-position adjustable stock that has a 4 positionadjustable cheek piece (two positions for iron sights and two for optics). The stock also integrates a shoulder rest and hydraulic buffer The forend/rail/bipod have been upgraded and the foldingbipod is now more compact and will not get in the way of accessories mounted on the picatinnyrails. The topcover and feed tray has been upgraded for easier one-handed reloading. The cocking handle (not pictured above) is more more ergonomic and easier to operate with either the strong or weak hand. A new heat shield is an optional accessory.

FN will be selling upgrade kits to any of their customers who own the previous version. Upgrades can be performed in-house by the organizations that purchase them. FN can also provide caliber conversion kits to switch the guns between 5.56mm and 7.62mm.

There will be four 5.56mm variants and three 7.62mm variants (down from the total of eight variants previously available). 
*Minimi*




An early _M249_ version of the Minimi.
*Type* Light machine gun
Medium machine gun
*Place of origin* Belgium
*Service history
In service* 1975 - present
*Used by* See _Users_
*Production history
Designer* Ernest Vervier
*Designed* 1974
*Manufacturer* FN Herstal, FNH USA, Thales Australia, Beretta, Bofors Carl Gustav, Pindad etc,
*Produced* 1975–present
*Variants* See _Variants_
*Specifications
Weight* Standard model: 6.85 kg (15.1 lb)
Minimi Para: 6.56 kg (14.5 lb)
Vehicle model: 5.32 kg (11.7 lb)
Minimi 7.62: 8.17 kg (18.0 lb) fixed stock
Minimi 7.62: 8.4 kg (19 lb) telescopic metal stock
*Length* Standard model: 1,040 mm (40.9 in)
Minimi Para: 914 mm (36.0 in) stock extended / 766 mm (30.2 in) stock collapsed
Vehicle model: 793 mm (31.2 in) no buttstock
Minimi 7.62: 1,015 mm (40.0 in) fixed stock
Minimi 7.62: 1,000 mm (39.4 in) stock extended / 865 mm (34.1 in) stock collapsed[1]
*Barrel length* Standard model: 465 mm (18.3 in)
Minimi Para: 349 mm (13.7 in)
Minimi 7.62: 502 mm (19.8 in)
*Width* 110 mm (4.3 in)
Minimi 7.62: 128 mm (5.0 in)
*Cartridge* Minimi: 5.56×45mm NATO
Maximi: 7.62×51mm NATO
*Action* Gas-actuated, open bolt
*Rate of fire* 700–1,150 rounds/min
Minimi 7.62: 680–800 rounds/min
*Muzzle velocity* Standard model: 925 m/s (3,035 ft/s)
Minimi Para: 866 m/s (2,841.2 ft/s)
*Effective firing range* 300–1,000 m sight adjustments
*Feed system* 200-Round box magazine or 200- and 100-round pouch magazine or 30-round M16-type STANAG magazine
*Sights* Rear aperture, front post

*M249 light machine gun*
*



*

When the United States Army moved to adopt a new light machine gun, it selected the excellent Belgian Fabrique Nationale FN Minimi as the "M249 SAW" ("Squad Automatic Weapon"). The M249 became more or less a direct adaptation of the Belgian design with a few Army-requested changes to suit mission needs and American production methodology. The weapon was selected in 1982, introduced with the US Army in 1984 (the US Marines accepted the weapon in 1985) and, after an extensive period of testing common to most US military firearms, the M249 was finally delivered to frontline US Army forces in 1992. By and large, the M249 remains faithful to the overall form and function of the FN Minimi with the most notable change being the addition of a perforated heat shield at the barrel and a new butt. The heat shield protects the operator from accidental burns and also serves to minimize the effects of heat distorting the action as seen through the sights.

Like other modern infantry forces, the US military survives through various levels of specialists that benefit the whole. Base infantryman armed with their standard service rifles head the assault and these forces are supported by specialist troops armed with larger, heavier automatic weapons for suppression fire and direct contact of enemy forces. The M249 fulfills this role as a portable, voluminous fire design intended to support infantry actions at the squad level.

The US move to a more compact machine gun was born from a 1960s initiative which saw American ground forces tied to the cumbersome, rifle-caliber-chambered M60 General Purpose Machine Gun (GPMG) of the Vietnam War era and the Browning M2HB heavy machine gun system. As such, there proved a "bridge requirement" to bring about a more portable system chambered for the smaller 5.56mm NATO round via belt. The weapon would be crewed by a single operator for efficient management in the field and provide the needed sustained fire through a high-volume automatic action. While various experiments were conducted in the Vietnam War to find such a weapon, the solution would not come until well after the war in the 1980s with the settlement of the Belgian FN Minimi. The Minimi was successfully evaluated (as the XM249) beginning in 1974 against the Colt M16 HBAR and the Heckler & Koch HK23A1. Testing continued into 1981.

The M249 retains the general appearance and layout of the FN Minimi before it. The receiver is a large, rectangular block housing the required internal components. The stock is a webbed, twin strutted assembly affixed to the rear of the receiver in the usual way. The trigger group and pistol grip are underslung beneath the receiver. Ahead of the receiver is the forend/handguard shrouding a portion of the barrel and gas cylinder. A folding bipod assembly is fitted at the gas cylinder and collapses rearwards against it when not used. The barrel protrudes a short distance ahead of the forend and is capped by a conical slotted flash hider. Iron sights are provided over the receiver and midway along the barrel. A carrying handle is offset to the right side to facilitate transport and barrel changing. Ammunition is fed through a port along the left side (box or belt) and exits from the right. Sling loops allow use of a shoulder strap. The M249 can also be supported via the M192 LGM tripod assembly.

The M249 features a running length of 41 inches with an unloaded weight of 16lbs. The barrel measures 18 to 20.5 inches long and is rifled with 6-grooves and a right-hand twist. The weapon is chambered for the 5.56x45mm NATO standard cartridge - the same as used in the M16 series of assault rifles and M4 Carbines - and can fire from a 30-round detachable box hard magazine (STANAG) or a 200-round M27 series metal linked belt in a soft case. The M249 can, therefore, actually be fed by way of the M16/M4 magazine. Cyclic rate-of-fire is 750 rounds per minute with a muzzle velocity of 3,000 feet per second at effective ranges out to 870 yards and a maximum range out to 3,900 yards. The firing action is of gas-operation through an open bolt arrangement. A typical SAW man is afforded 2 x 200-round 5.56mm belts.

The M249 received its baptism of fire in the 1989 US invasion of Panama to unseat dictator Manuel Noriega. It then was pressed into action once more in larger numbers during the 1991 Gulf War. From then on, the weapon has seen consistent service through the Bosnian and Kosovo wars, the 2001 US-led invasion of Afghanistan and the 2003 US-led invasion of Iraq. In service, the M249 has given good results as a reliable, high-volume fire weapon. It excelled when used as a stationary weapon though with slightly poorer results when operated from the shoulder. In particular, the M249 proved prone to capturing dirt and sand and this went on to become the weapon's major complaint by users. A collapsible butt was eventually issued for a more compact profile and recognized as the "Para" version for its airborne paratrooper intention. The M249 has become a stable of American urban warfare engagements in Iraq.

Production of American M249s is handled by FN Manufacturing Company of Columbia, South Carolina, USA. The initial batch of 1,100 M249s were built and delivered directly from Belgian factories and were marked as such. Since entering service as the "M249 SAW", the system has been redesignated in 1994 to "M249 Light Machine Gun (LMG)".

The M249 has been manufactured or modified into several notable forms beyond the first generation base M249. The M249 PIP was an early Product Improvement Program form with a plastic stock replacing the original metal one. New sights were also added as was a new pistol grip, bipod and flash suppressor. Picatinny rail sections were eventually installed. The M249 PARA is a more compact version with sliding butt. The M249 Special Purpose Weapon is a compact SOCOM series version with weight reduction taken to the extreme - lacking the carrying handle, magazine well and vehicle mounting hardware. Another SOCOM type is the Mk 46 Mod 0 with Picatinny rail support and varying barrel options. The Mk 48 is yet another SOCOM breed following the Mk 46 Mod 0 though chambered for the larger rifle-caliber 7.62x51mm NATO standard cartridge.

It is noteworthy that the FN Minimi has been adopted by many major modern world forces including Australia, Brazil, Canada, France, Indonesia, Italy, Japan, Malaysia, Mexico, Pakistan, Philippines, Poland, Spain, Sweden, Taiwan, Thailand, Turkey and the United Kingdom (among others).

*Light Machine Gun, 5.56 mm, M249*




M249 Para fitted with Trijicon ACOG and RFI collapsible stock
*Type* Squad automatic weapon/Light machine gun
*Place of origin* United States (M249 derivative)Belgium
*Service history
In service* 1984–present
*Used by*
United States of America


United States Armed Forces
U.S. Diplomatic Security Service (DSS)
Lebanon[1]
*Wars* Invasion of Panama
Persian Gulf War
Unified Task Force
Bosnian War
Kosovo War
Afghan War
Iraq War
Turkey–PKK conflict
Syrian Civil War
*Production history
Designed* 1976
*Manufacturer* Fabrique Nationale de Herstal
*Unit cost* US$4,087[2]
*Produced* late 1970s–present
*Variants* See _Variants_
*Specifications
Weight* 7.5 kg (17 lb) empty,
10 kg (22 lb) loaded
*Length* 40.75 in (1,035 mm)
*Barrel length* 465 mm (18 in), 521 mm (21 in)
*Cartridge* 5.56×45mm NATO
*Action* Gas-operated, open bolt
*Rate of fire* Sustained rate of fire: 100 RPM
Rapid rate of fire: 200 RPM
Cyclic rate of fire: 800 RPM
*Muzzle velocity* 915 m/s (3,000 ft/s)
*Effective firing range*
700 m (770 yd) (point target, 465 mm barrel)

800 m (870 yd) (point target, 521 barrel)
3,600 m (3,940 yd) (maximum range)
*Feed system* M27 linked belt, STANAG magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

*RPK (Ruchnoy Pulemyot Kalashnikova)



*

The RPK , Ruchnoi Pulemyot Kalashnikova, entered service in 1961 as a powerful firearm, developed from the PK series of weapons. Externally, the weapon is essentially similar in appearance to the AK-47 assault rifle. This similarity is due to both systems being developed by the prolific and highly successful designer Kalashnikov, the hero of the Soviet Union. The success of the AK-47 led to the Soviet military asking for a similar design to replace the light machine gun that was in service at the time - the Degtyarev RPD. So Kalashnikov lengthened the AK with a heaver barrel and fitted a bipod to support sustained automatic fire. Kalashnikov also stole the RPD stock design, which was popular with the troops, and changed the rear sight to allow for windage adjustments. The 30-round AK magazines were interchangeable, however, larger magazines of 40 rounds and a 75-round drum were needed to satisfy the full automatic requirement. The gun was eventually ordered for the Red Army in 1961 but did not enter service until 1964. Each infantry squad was issued one RPK along with the 75-round drum magazine. Airborne units were issued the RPKS featuring the folding stock.

The RPK was produced to operate with ease and to be nearly jam free. A major bonus was the commonality of parts with the AK service rifle series. The RPK utilizes a simple gas operated system firing from a closed bolt. Pulling the trigger begins the firing action - a round is fired and gas is produced when the powder burns and enters a small gas port pushing small pistons. The bolt is pushed back and the gas pressure is released allowing the bolt to be pushed forward by a spring. For night actions the NSP-2 infrared sight can be attached.

As with all weapons the RPK has her drawbacks. The closed bolt firing action and the barrel are not a quick change in the field. If the operator has good fire discipline few problems occur, however in combat situations discipline can go out the window. Optimal sustained fire is around 80 rounds per minute - if overused, chambered rounds could "cook off" and barrel damage could ensue. The size and weight of the box magazine is limited the amount of ammunition carried by the weapons crew - very different from the amount of belt ammunition carried around the necks of US soldiers in Viet Nam for the M60 general purpose machine gun.

The RPK is still in service, seeing first combat action in the Vietnam War while it is being used by terrorists today in Afghanistan and around the world with many thousands having been produced.

*RPK*




RPK with bipod and 75-round drum magazine
*Type* Light machine gun
Squad automatic weapon
*Place of origin* Soviet Union
*Service history
In service* 1961–present
*Used by* See _Users_
*Wars* Vietnam War
Cambodian Civil War
Cambodian–Vietnamese War
Sino-Vietnamese War
Rhodesian Bush War
Soviet war in Afghanistan
Yugoslav wars
First Chechen War
Second Chechen War
Iraq War
War in Afghanistan (2001–present)
Cambodian–Thai border stand-off
2008 South Ossetia war
2011 Libyan Civil War
Syrian Civil War
War in Donbass
various others
*Production history
Designer* Mikhail Kalashnikov
*Designed* 1961
*Manufacturer* Vyatskie Polyany Machine-Building Plant
*Produced* RPK: 1961–1978
RPK-74: 1974–present
*Variants* RPKN, RPKS, RPKSN, RPK-74, RPK-74N, RPKS-74, RPKS-74N
*Specifications
Weight* RPK: 4.8 kg (10.6 lb)
RPKS: 5.1 kg (11 lb)
RPK-74: 4.7 kg (10 lb)
RPKS-74: 4.85 kg (10.7 lb)
*Length* RPK, RPKS: 1,040 mm (40.9 in)
RPKS: 820 mm (32.3 in) stock folded
RPK-74, RPKS-74: 1,060 mm (41.7 in)
RPKS-74: 845 mm (33.3 in) stock folded
*Barrel length* 590 mm (23.2 in)
*Cartridge* RPK, RPKS: 7.62×39mm M43
RPK-74, RPKS-74:5.45×39mm M74
*Action* Gas operated, rotating bolt;closed bolt
*Rate of fire* 600 rounds/min (RPK), 650 rounds/min (RPK-74)
*Muzzle velocity* RPK, RPKS: 745 m/s (2,444 ft/s)
RPK-74, RPKS-74: 960 m/s (3,149.6 ft/s)
*Effective firing range* 100–1.000 m sight adjustments
*Maximum firing range* 3,150 m (3,440 yd) (RPK-74)
*Feed system* RPK, RPKS: 20, 30, or 40-round curved magazine, 75-round drum magazine
RPK-74, RPKS-74: 30 or 45-round box magazine, 100-round plastic drum magazine, belt ammunition (with side mounted belt feed device)
*Sights* Front: semi-shrouded front post, rear: sliding tangent with adjustable notch
Sight radius: 555 mm (21.9 in)

*The FN MAG ("Mitrailleuse d'Appui General") 



*

The FN MAG ("Mitrailleuse d'Appui General") was developed by the Belgian concern of Fabrique Nationale as a "General Purpose Machine Gun" intended for a variety of battlefield roles - namely automatic fire support. Due to its multi-role intention, the weapon can be carried by an individual operator on patrol via shoulder strap, set up in the fire support role by way of a folding bipod, used to protect valuable positions through use of a heavy-duty tripod or mounted on vehicles in the traditional way and used for suppression of enemy forces. The weapon was designed in the 1950s under the direction of Ernest Vervier and influenced by the German World War 2-era MG42 machine gun and previous work production of the M1918 Browning Automatic Rifle (BAR). The weapon entered production in 1958 and is still ongoing today, operated by some eighty nations worldwide, making it one of the most successful post-World War 2 machine guns.

The MAG follows the distinct quality and reliability of previous FN offerings proving the weapon a multi-faceted and durable addition to any military inventory. Chambered for the widely-accepted 7.62x51mm NATO cartridge, it comes as no surprise that the system has seen equally widespread adoption by many of the NATO players. The action is of gas operation (based largely on the M1918 BAR) in which the trailing propellants of a fire shot are collected in a port tapped at the barrel and driving a piston for subsequent shots in reaching automatic fire. However, unlike the BAR, the FN MAG makes use of a downward locking bolt. The weapon fires through an open bolt arrangement and uses non-disintegrating and disintegrating ammunition belts fed through the left side of the received, the emptied belt or spent shell casings ejected through the right side. There is a large cocking handle along the lower right side of the receiver, to which the receiver is rectangular in its general shape - the knob being pulled rearwards towards the operator to initially cock the weapon. Sighting is through a rear (folding leaf with aperture/notch) and front (blade) iron assembly. A folding bipod is standard on infantry versions. The shoulder stock includes a recoil depending assembling within and the operator manages a traditional pistol grip appendage aft of a looped trigger. The trigger ring is enlarged for use with a gloved hand. The muzzle sports a slotted compensator. A carrying handle is used to facilitate transports and also to handle an overheated barrel for changing.

The FN MAG sports a running length of 50 inches with a barrel measuring 21.5 inches. Unloaded, the weapon tops the scales at 26lbs. Cyclic rate-of-fire is 650 to 1,000 rounds per minute based on setting. Muzzle velocity is rated at 2,800 feet per second. The weapon features a listed effective range out to 800 meters while, under reduced accuracy, the system can reach as far out as 1,500 meters.

There are four major FN-produced variants. The MAG 60-20 is the basic infantry support weapon featuring a fixed shoulder stock, pistol grip and folding bipod. These versions can be fitted to pintle mounts for use as door gunner weapons on helicopters. The MAG 60-30 is intended for use on aircraft was a fixed, forward-firing mount controlled via solenoid arrangement. The MAG 60-40 is an armored vehicle coaxial variant fitted to both wheeled vehicles and tracked tanks. The MAG 10-10 is a tropicalized variant given a reduced length shoulder stock and shortened barrel and gas assembly for compactness. The ammunition feed is variable on some models allowing for the belt to enter through either side of the receiver, useful in a symmetrical configuration on aircraft.

The FN MAG was selected by many nations as its GPMG. One of the more notable operators, therefore, became the British Army who adopted the FN MAG under the designation of "L7". These were then procured in a plethora of variants all their own, from the base L7A1 model to the L7A2, the vehicle-mounted L8 series, the heavy-barrel L9, the remote-fire L20 series, the vehicle-mounted L37, the L43 ranging gun and the L44 of the Royal Navy. British versions were all produced locally under license, initially through the Royal Small Arms Factory at Enfield Lock and then (also currently) by Manroy Engineering.

Another of the notable military operators became the United States Army who adopted the FN MAG as the M240. It became the standard coaxial machine gun on the new line of M60 Patton Main Battle Tanks and, later, the M1 Abrams MBT. The M240B became an updated form of the original and utilized in an infantry support role as a medium machine gun beginning service in late 1995. The M240C featured a right-hand side feed while the M240D was used on helicopters through pintle mounts. The LAV operated the M240E1 series while the M240G took the place of the M60E3 GPMG for the US Marine Corps. The M240H was an improved form of the M240D model series. The M240L was a lightened version of the M240B.

The FN MAG is recognized in the Swedish Army inventory as the "Kulspruta 58" and license-produced under the Carl Gustaf brand label. Argentina locally-produces the FN MAG under license as the "7.62mm Ametralladora Tipo 60-20 MAG". These were used in anger against Britain during the 1980s Falklands War. China produces the FN MAG for export as the CQ 7.62x51. Egypt produces the FN MAG under license through the Maadi Company for Engineering Industries. France has only recently (2011) begun adoption of the MAG series. India produces the machine gun through the Ordnance Factories Board. Its neighbor, Pakistan, also makes use of the same weapon.

Many of these versions vary in subtle ways - barrel finish, grips, shoulder stocks - and are completed to suit particular operator tastes, requirements and installations. In any case, the weapon remains faithful to the original Belgian design - an excellent offering on the modern battlefield despite its 1950s origins.

Over 150,000 units have been produced worldwide and, expectedly, have seen combat service through many conflicts including the Congo Crisis (1960-1965), the Rhodesian Bush War (1964-1979), the South African Border War (1966-1990), the Namibian War of Independence (1966-1990), the Six Day War (1967), the Yom Kippur War (1973), the Falklands War (1982), the Gulf War (1991), the US-led invasion of Afghanistan (2001), the US-led invasion of Iraq (2003-2011) and during the Cambodian-Thai border troubles of 2008. See operators list for full display of national users.

*MAG*




FN MAG fitted with the C79 optical sight.
*Type* General-purpose machine gun
*Place of origin* Belgium
*Service history
In service* 1958-present
*Used by* See _Users_
*Wars* Congo Crisis
Indonesian Confrontation
Rhodesian Bush War
South African Border War
Namibian War of Independence
Six-Day War
War of Attrition
Yom Kippur War
The Troubles
Falklands War
Gulf War
2003 Iraq conflict
Afghanistan Conflict
Cambodian–Thai border dispute
Libyan Civil War
*Production history
Designer* Ernest Vervier
*Designed* 1950s
*Manufacturer* Fabrique Nationale (FN)
U.S. Ordnance
*Produced* 1958–present
*Number built* 200,000[1]
*Variants* See _Variants_
*Specifications
Weight* 11.79 kg (25.99 lb)
*Length* 1,263 mm (49.7 in)
*Barrel length* 630 mm (24.8 in)
*Width* 118.7 mm (4.7 in)
*Height* 263 mm (10.4 in)
*Cartridge* 7.62×51mm NATO
*Action* Gas-operated, open bolt
*Rate of fire* 650–1,000 rounds/min
*Muzzle velocity* 840 m/s (2,756 ft/s)
*Effective firing range* 800 m
*Maximum firing range* 1,800 m from tripod
*Feed system* Non-disintegrating DM1 or disintegrating M13 linked belt
*Sights* Folding leaf sight with aperture and notch, front blade

*MG3 ("Machinengewehr Modell 3")



*
The West German MG3 ("Machinengewehr Modell 3") General Purpose Machine Gun (GPMG) was introduced into service in 1968 under the Rheinmetall brand label and continues in widespread use today (2014). The weapon was developed as a multi-role GPMG, this classification denoting a specialized group of machine gun in military service. These weapons are generally air-cooled designs requiring the changing of the barrel, feed from an ammunition belt (usually of rifle-caliber size) and can be fired from bipods, heavy-duty tripods or as a vehicle-mounted weapon. As such, these versatile weapons are called to cover various battlefield roles - direct infantry engagement, suppression, anti-aircraft defense, etc... The Germans first realized the GPMG concept through their introduction of the MG34 GPMG of 1934 prior to World War 2 (1939-1945). The design was streamlined in 1942 as the MG42 and proved one of the finest machine guns of the war.

The MG3 began life as the "MG1", these essentially continued production of the German wartime MG42. However, with the Western shift to the 7.62x51mm NATO standard rifle cartridge in the decade following the war, the weapon was rechambered to accept the new round, discontinuing support for the 7.92x57mm Mauser cartridge of old. To fulfill a West German Army requirement for a modern GPMG, the MG42 was selected in the new cartridge form and design work began in 1958. Several other changes were instituted to the original design to better accept and fire the NATO cartridge in full. The MG1 line was formally introduced in 1960 and, on the whole, the weapon remained faithful to the wartime MG42 - whose original manufacturing plans were lost in the conflict.

After several years of in-the-field use, engineers revisited the MG1 and added a new feed mechanism and anti-aircraft sight device with support for ammunition boxes. These changes begat the MG3 designation to which the product was formally adopted in 1968. The weapon proved a local and global success, exported to a plethora of national armies worldwide as well as entering into local production with a select few powers.

This West German machine gun has evolved along several lines of variants. MG1 was used to signify the wartime MG42 machine guns reverse engineered and rechambered by Rheinmetall to fire the 7.62x51mm NATO standard rifle cartridge. This included changes to both the feed and bolt system but the weapon retained many of the wartime version's external features and internal function including its muzzle booster and gas ports. MG1A1 (MG42/58) of 1958 featured all new calibrated sights to content with the new cartridge being fired as well as a new trigger system. The bore was also chrome lined for robustness. The MG1A2 (MG42/59) of 1959 featured a lengthened ejection port for improved extractions, a friction ring buffer and a heavier bolt assembly - the latter to contend with the weapon's high rate-of-fire - and essentially served as the prototype to the upcoming MG3. The MG1A3 was an improved MG1A2 form with a revised bolt, trigger, feed system and bipod assembly. A new muzzle booster was also added. The MG1A4 was the MG1 for vehicle-mounting and did away with the bipod assembly, anti-aircraft sighting device and shoulder strap support. A shoulder pad was added and a new muzzle booster fitted. The MG1A5 was the MG1A3 upgraded to the MG1A4 standard complete with the same muzzle booster assembly. MG2 covered the major conversion of wartime MG42s rechambered from the classic 7.92mm Mauser cartridge to the 7.62x51mm
*MG 3*




MG 3 on display
*Type* General-purpose machine gun
*Place of origin* West Germany
*Service history
In service* 1960–present
*Used by* See _Users_
*Wars* Yemeni Civil War (2015)[1]
*Production history
Designed* 1959
*Manufacturer* Rheinmetall
License-built by: Beretta,MKEK, Ellinika Amyntika Systimata, Defense Industries Organization,Military Industry Corporation,Pakistan Ordnance Factories,General Dynamics Santa Bárbara Sistemas
*Produced* 1960–present
*Variants* See _Variants_
*Specifications
Weight* 10.5 kg (23.15 lb)
27.5 kg (61 lb) (mounted on tripod)
*Length* 1,225 mm (48.2 in)
1,097 mm (43.2 in) (without stock)
*Barrel length* 565 mm (22.2 in)
*Cartridge* 7.62×51mm NATO
*Action* Recoil-operated, roller locked
*Rate of fire* 1000–1300 rpm[2]
*Muzzle velocity* 820 m/s (2,690 ft/s)
*Effective firing range* 200–1,200 m sight adjustments
*Maximum firing range* 800 m (bipod)
1,000 m (tripod mounted)
3,000 m (gun carriage)
*Feed system* 50-Round non-disintegrating DM1 belt (can be combined in a drum); 100-Round disintegrating DM6/M13 belt
*Sights* Open tangent iron sights

*M2 Browning*
*



*
Very few machine guns in the history of the world own a legacy such as that of famous the Browning M2 heavy machine gun series. Born out of a World War 1 requirement of 1918 which saw American authorities attempt to copy the success of the French Hotchkiss M1914 11mm medium machine gun for the anti-aircraft role, engineers John Browning and Fred Moore went to work on developing a large-caliber version of their existing M1917 .30-06 caliber machine gun. The resulting effort became the "US Machine Gun, Caliber .50, M1921" of 1921 chambered for the mammoth 12.7mm cartridge.

Debuting well past the war in 1921 (the war had ended in 1918), the new machine gun was classified as a "heavy machine gun" and operated from the "short recoil" principle through a closed bolt function. It was initially a water-cooled weapon system which allowed for long-running bursts of fire and used to prevent the barrel from overheating (this obviously requiring a consistently cool water supply to be used). The weapon was chambered for the .50 BMG ("Browning Machine Gun") cartridge (otherwise known as the 12.7x99mm NATO in the post-WW2 world) and fed via an ammunition belt running through the upper receiver. The .50 BMG was itself a massive cartridge shaped like a traditional bullet and featuring a rimless bottleneck casing. It was also debuted in 1921 and attributed to the Winchester Repeating Arms Company, a firm which John Browning partnered with in the years prior to his collaboration with the Belgian firm of Fabrique Nationale. The weapon/cartridge combination went on to become one of the most lethal, ferocious weapon systems of all time, seeing use within dozens of national armies and irregular forces around the world through countless notable conflicts. With the water jacket and water-cooling system in place, the M2 weighed in at 121lbs and rate of fire was approximately 450 to 600 rounds per minute.

Once in operational service, the design was furthered to produce the improved "M1921A1" designation under the Colt brand (John Browning had died in Belgium in 1926, his existing work being carried on by others). It was not until the 1930s that a new Browning machine gun mark was released in the form of the "Browning M2" though this early form still utilized water-cooling for the barrel but instituted a new water circulation system along the barrel jacket. Large-scale Browning machine gun production was undertaken by Colt beginning in 1933. In the same decade (leading up to World War 2), an air-cooled variant was developed for use in aircraft and this, too, was confusingly designated as the "Browning M2". It would be this production form that would become the definitive entry in the Browning heavy machine gun line.

While the air-cooled version proved capable of firing the .50 BMG cartridge, it could not manage firing beyond 75 rounds before overheating the barrel to the point of fracture. An attempt to rectify the issue produced the M2HB ("Heavy Barrel") guise and this form was applicably given a stronger barrel assembly to help dissipate the inherent heat build-up. This made for a heavier weapon system (84lbs) but a weapon that could nonetheless be fired for longer periods of time. To help further relieve the barrel heating issue, a "quick change" function was added to the barrel assembly allowing an operator to replace the heated barrel with a cool one (this function came to be known as QCB - "Quick Change Barrel").

The M2 ultimately proliferated the American military inventory prior to and during World War 2. It was utilized in all manner of ways as a defensive and offensive offering. The type served in fixed and flexible mountings within fighter and bomber aircraft of the US Army Air Force (as the AN/M2) while also being the weapon of choice in combat vehicles including tanks. The machine gun functioned extremely effectively in the anti-aircraft/anti-armor role and could decimate personnel unfortunate enough to cross its firing path. Specialized vehicles mounting multiple Browning heavy machine guns in traversing turret mounts were produced as ad hoc anti-aircraft/anti-infantry measures as the war progressed. The weapon could further be implemented as an infantry fire support measure for suppression fire though this required multiple crew to manage its cumbersome operation (gunner, ammunition handler, transport crew). The M2 was further installed as an anti-aircraft measure on countless naval ships without loss of effectiveness. Range was out to 2,000 yards though targets could be reached as far out as 2,200 yards with some care (and sometimes a bit of luck). Muzzle velocity was rated at 2,900 feet per second, providing for excellent penetration values at range. Aircraft versions could achieve 800 to 1,200 rounds per minute.
*Browning Machine Gun, Cal. .50, M2, HB*




M2HB heavy machine gun
*Type* Heavy machine gun
*Place of origin* United States
*Service history
In service* 1933–present
*Used by* See _Users_
*Wars* World War II
Korean War
First Indochina War
Suez Crisis
Portuguese Colonial War
Vietnam War
Six-Day War
Iran-Iraq war
Yom Kippur War
Cambodian Civil War
Cambodian-Vietnamese War
Falklands War
South African Border War
Namibian War of Independence
Invasion of Grenada
Bougainville Civil War[1]
Invasion of Panama
Persian Gulf War
Somali Civil War
Yugoslav Wars
War in Afghanistan
Iraq War
Mexican Drug War
*Production history
Designed* 1918[2]
*Manufacturer* Current: General Dynamics,Fabrique Nationale, U.S. Ordnance, and Manroy Engineering (UK)
Former: Sabre Defence Industries, Colt's Patent Fire Arms Company, High Standard Company, Savage Arms Corporation, Buffalo Arms Corporation, General Motors Corporation (Frigidaire, AC Spark Plug, Saginaw Steering, and Brown-Lipe-Chappin Divisions), Kelsey Hayes Wheel Company, Springfield Armory, Wayne Pump Company, ERMCO, and Ramo Manufacturing, Rock Island Arsenal
*Produced* 1921 – present (M2HB)
*Number built* 3 million[3]
*Specifications
Weight* 38 kg (83.78 lb)
58 kg (127.87 lb) with tripodand T&E
*Length* 1,654 mm (65.1 in)
*Barrel length* 1,143 mm (45.0 in)
*Cartridge* .50 BMG (12.7×99mm NATO)
*Action* Short recoil-operated
*Rate of fire* 450-600 rounds/min (M2HB)[4][5]
750–850 rounds/min (AN/M2)
1,200 rounds/min (AN/M3)
*Muzzle velocity* 2,910 ft/s (890 m/s) for M33 ball
*Effective firing range* 1,800 m (2,000 yd)[4]
*Maximum firing range* 6,800 m (7,400 yd)
*Feed system* Belt-fed (M2 or M9 links)

@WAJsal @Khafee @Gufi @Icarus @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*DShK*




The Soviet DShK Model 1938 heavy machine gun was developed to a Red Army requirement prior to World War 2 (1939-1945) to replace the aged Maxim Model 1910 (Soviet designation of ("PM M1910"). The newer mark proved to be the same class of weapon as the well-accepted and respected Browning M2 and equally as popular the world over. The Model 1938 served throughout World War 2 with Red Army forces and into the Cold War in a more refined, modernized form. The sheer production numbers have given the DShK series such a reach that the weapon still enjoys widespread use even today (2013).

The Soviet military understood the value of quality heavy machine guns in its arsenal even prior to World War 1 when the Maxim Model 1910 (Soviet designation of "PM M1910") was in use. These weapons were entire systems consisting of the gun with integrated cooling jacket over the barrel, a heavy duty receiver design, basic spade grips, a wheeled carriage and included armored shield for the gunnery crew. The 140lb weapon was chambered for the 7.62x54mmR cartridge and managed a rate-of-fire of 600 rounds per minute through a short-recoil, toggle-locked internal action. The type was produced from 1910 to 1939 and became a stable of Imperial Russian / Soviet military use in that span while also seeing use with the forces of the Austro-Hungarian Empire, China, Estonia, Finland, Hungary, Iran, North Korea, Mongolia, Poland, South Korea, the Ottoman Empire (Turkey) and North Vietnam in time. Production was restarted after the German invasion of the Soviet Union in 1941 and spanned from then until the end of the war in 1945.

As steady as M1910s were, they proved exceedingly limited for a Soviet military looking to streamline its mobility for a future war with one of its many neighbors. As such, a new design was sought though one with the same in-the-field robustness as the Maxim design. Origins of the DShK series lay in an early initiative that brought together the work of Vasil Degtyaryov and Georgi Shpagin, the new weapon incorporating the gas operation and locking facility developed by the former with the feed mechanism developed by the latter. The design grew into a lengthy (though lighter) weapon chambered for the large 12.7x107mm Soviet heavy machine gun cartridge operating through a rotating cylinder feed system. The rotating system stripped a cartridge from the incoming belt magazine and delivered the cartridge to the chamber ahead of the bolt. The weapon sported a rectangular receiver with dual spade grips for a firm two-hand hold. Sighting was through a basic iron arrangement affixed over the receiver and barrel. The long-running barrel was partially shrouded by a section of cooling fins giving the weapon a throwback look to machine gun designs emerging in the 1920s and early 1930s. The muzzle was capped by a noticeably large brake while the gas cylinder - which was used in the action - was fitted under the barrel. The weapon was issued atop a rather clumsy and heavy steel-framed, two-wheeled carriage with tow arm - the same cumbersome unit of the preceding M1910 mark which, once again, limited the weapon's tactical flexibility. After passing the requisite state trials prior to acceptance, the weapon was adopted and formally recognized in inventory as the "Degtyereva-Shpagina Krupnokaliberny 1938" - or "DShK Model of 1938" or "M1938" for short. The DShK series gun weighed in at 75lbs compared to the 140lb unit of the PM M1910.

The DShK became the standard heavy machine gun of the Red Army during World War 2. After the initial rush of German forces into the Soviet Union beginning in June of 1941 (through Operation Barbarossa), the Soviet Army lost much men and equipment during the ensuing confusion and subsequent fighting. Production of new weapons (now at relocated facilities) ramped up to extreme levels and Model 1938 machine guns appeared everywhere an in various battlefield roles as needed - either as suppression-minded offensive artillery-like weapons and defensive fixed gun positions to anti-infantry tank-/vehicle-mounted machine guns and anti-aircraft fixtures at strategic junctures. The DShK gave a good, healthy account of itself in the fighting that followed and became known as a reliable and lethal ranged weapon on par with the competing Browning design - its key detriment being the heavy wheeled carriage having to be towed by several personnel. While each gun element weighed in at a manageable 75lbs, when combined to the carriage, the entire system could exceed the 300lb mark. A slightly revised feed mechanism was adopted in 1940 after frontline experience dictated the change and this produced the "Model 1938/40" with its reworked receiver. Another major feed revision - the "Model 1938/46" (also known as "DShKM") with its revised feed now based on the RP46 belt-fed machine gun - appeared in the post-World War 2 world. The Model 1938 could be found on all manner of Soviet tanks as a cupola weapon or turreted coaxial defense system during World War 2 and a special tripod was developed for its use as standalone anti-aircraft weapon.

The production reach of the DShK Model 1938 series was such that it went on to see extensive combat service all over the world including heavy use in multiple high-level conflicts such as the Korean War (1950-1953) and the Vietnam War (1955-1975). The series proved a favorite of Eastern European, Asian, African and Middle East users alike, primarily due to Soviet sway in key regions and governance of nations that, today, now reside independent of Soviet/Russian rule since the collapse of the Empire in 1991. The Model 1938 has still been seen in recent combat, noting such actions in the Libyan Civil War of 2011 and the ongoing Syrian Civil War (2011-present). Coalition forces also faced it in their marches through modern Afghanistan and Iraq following the 2001 and 2003 invasions respectively. The DShK system has seen use by rebels and guerilla fighters atop makeshift "technical" vehicles in all manner of localized fighting against government forces, such is the proven adaptability of the DShK family of machine guns.

The DShK has been produced under license in Czechoslovakia (former), China, Iran, Pakistan, Romania and Yugoslavia (former). Over 70 users worldwide can lay claim to its battlefield usefulness and value.

*DShK*




DShKM
*Type* Heavy machine gun
*Place of origin* Soviet Union
*Service history
In service* 1938 – Present
*Used by* See _Users_
*Wars* Winter War
World War II
Korean War
Chinese Civil War
First Indochina War
Operation Trikora
Indonesia-Malaysia Confrontation
Vietnam War
Laotian Civil War
Dhofar Rebellion
Cambodian Civil War
Cambodian-Vietnamese War
Sino-Vietnamese War
Six-Day War
Yom Kippur War
Iran-Iraq War
The Troubles
Lebanese civil war
Gulf War
Yugoslav wars
Iraq War
Afghan War
Cambodian–Thai border stand-off
Syrian civil war
Operation Enduring Freedom
2014 pro-Russian conflict in Ukraine
*Production history
Designer* Vasily Degtyaryov, Georgi Shpagin
*Designed* 1938
*Manufacturer* Tula
*Unit cost* $2250 USD (2012)
*Number built* 1 million
*Variants* DK, DShKM, DSHKS, Type 54 HMG
*Specifications
Weight* 34 kg (74.96 lb) (gun only) 157 kg (346.13 lb) on wheeled mounting
*Length* 1,625 mm (64.0 in)
*Barrel length* 1,070 mm (42.1 in)
*Crew* 1+
*Cartridge* 12.7×108mm
*Action* gas-operated reloading locking flaps
*Rate of fire* 600 rounds/min
*Muzzle velocity* 850 m/s (2,788 ft/s)
*Effective firing range* 2000 m
*Maximum firing range* 2500 m
*Feed system* 50 round belt
*Sights* Iron/Optical

*The Mk.48 mod. 0 7.62mm LWMG (Lightweight Machine gun)*





The Mk.48 mod. 0 7.62mm LWMG (Lightweight Machine gun) is being developed by the FN Manufacturing Inc. (an US-based outfit of famous Belgian company FN Herstal). The request for new weapon came in 2001, and the first units in the US Special Operations Forces are scheduled to receive this machine guns in august, 2003. The Mk.48 mod. 0 is due to replace infamous 7.62mm Mk.43 mod.0 (M60E4) machine guns, which are quoted as insufficiently reliable. US SOCOM plans are to acquire several hundreds of Mk.48 mod. 0 LWMGs.It also probably will be offered for export by FN Mfg when the initial US Govt contract will be completed.

The Mk.48 mod. 0 is a "big brother", or a scaled-up version of the 5.56mmMk.46mod. 0 LMG, a derivative of the famous FN Minimi / M249SAW LMG. Both 5.56mm Mk.46 mod. 0 and 7.62mm Mk.48 mod. 0 were developed forUS Special Forces, led by the US Navy, hence the Mk. (Mark) designation.

The key advantages of the Mk.48 mod. 0 over the 7.62mm M240 /FN MAG are the light weight (essential for SpecOps, 17% lighter than M240B),parts compatibility with M240 and Mk.46 mod. 0, and a rail mounting system, that can be fitted with various sights and SOPMOD kit accessories.The Mk.48 mod. 0 will provide several firepower advantages (in both terminal effectiveness and range) over the Mk.46 mod. 0 and M249 SAW,being much lighter than M240and much reliable than Mk.43 mod. 0 (M60E4).

Technical description.
The Mk.48 mod. 0 is a gas operated, air cooled, belt fed machine gun. Its actionis very similar to one of M249 / Minimi, being a gas operated, with underbarrel gas system and a rotating bolt locking. Gun is fedusing standard disintegrating 7.62mm belts (no magazine feed is available, as on the smallerMk.46 mod.0). Belt can be fed from separate boxes or clip-on combat pouches for 100 rounds. Barrel is quick-detachable and has a carrying handle to assist replacement of the hot barrels. Mk.48 mod. 0 isfitted with open sights, and has 5 Picatinny rails (one on the top of the receiver, 4 on the for end), that can accept wide variety of sights and accessories.Mk.48 mod. 0 is fitted with solid, non-folding plastic butt, folding integral bipod, and a carrying sling. It seems that it also can be mounted on vehicles and infantry tripods for sustained or long range fire missions.

*Mark 48*




*Type*

general-purpose machine gun
squad automatic weapon
*Place of origin*

Belgium
United States
*Service history
Used by*
CANSOFCOM

USSOCOM
*Production history
Manufacturer* FN Herstal
*Produced* 2003—present
*Specifications
Weight* 8.2 kg (18.26 lb) empty;
11.2 kg (24.7 lb) w/ 100 rounds
*Length* 1,000 mm (39.75 in)
*Barrel length* 502 mm (19.75 in)
*Cartridge* 7.62×51mm NATO(STANAG 2310)
*Caliber* 7.62 mm (.308 in)
*Action* Gas-operated, open bolt
*Rate of fire* 710 (± 50) rounds/min
*Effective firing range* 800 m (~875 yd), area target
*Maximum firing range* 3,600 m (~3,940 yd)
*Feed system* Disintegrating belt (M13 link)

@Jonah Arthur @Zibago @Shamain @django

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Ares Shrike 5.56*
*



*
Ares Defense of the United States produces the impressive Shrike 5.56 "Advanced Weapon System" (AWS). The Shrike 5.56 shares a high percentage of commonality in parts with the M16A4 model of the M16 family as well as its shorter carbine cousin - the M4A1 Carbine. From the outset, the weapon was designed by Geoffrey A. Herring to allow the operator in-the-field the firepower of the M249 SAW (Squad Assault Weapon) with the portability of the standard automatic assault rifle (the M16). The system can be converted to fire from the standard M16 30-round STANAG magazine, the 100-round Beat C-Mag ammunition drum or the M27 belt-link common to the M249 SAW (Squad Assault Weapon) in either 100- or 200-round "soft" and "hard" containers respectively. When fitted as such, the Shrike 5.56 is the lightest belt-fed machine gun in its class anywhere in the world - weighing in at a very manageable 7.5lbs fully-loaded. All this is made possible by the patented Ares Defense System, Incorporated "common receiver group".

The Shrike 5.56 comes in varying barrel lengths of 13, 16 and 20 inches with the 16-inch length being the standard option. The weapon is chambered for the 5.56x45mm NATO cartridge while the action is of a gas-operated piston (short-stroke tappet). Rate-of-fire is listed at between 625 and 1,000 rounds per minute while the barrel is air-cooled. The Shrike 5.56 can be set to semi-automatic and full-automatic fire as need be.

The original prototype (and proof-of-concept design) was known under the designation of EXP-1 while the improved form became the EXP-2. The EXP-1 was displayed to public sometime in 2000 and characterized by her revised M249 handguard as well as a Stoner 63-type quick-change barrel latch. The EXP-2 made use of the Picatinny rail handguard and incorporated more M16 parts to the firing action. The quick-change barrel was in line with that of the M60 GPMG. "Shrike 5.56 03A" was the designation used for the third-generation production models which sported slight improvements and revisions while being marketed as a more robust and reliable form.

The family of Ares Shrike 5.56 weapons includes the AAR (Ares Automatic Rifle). This variant features a telescopic stock with MIL-STD -1913 optics mount as well as a quick-change barrel. The AAR fires from the standard 30-round magazine as well as a 100-round drum.

The AAR/C is the "Ares Automatic Rifle Compact" and is differentiated from the AAR by its purposefully designed compact layout. This is made possible by its side-folding stock (fold along the right side of the receiver). Like the AAR, the AAR/C also makes use of a quick-change barrel function, the MIL-STD 1913 optics mount and can feed from the standard 30-round magazine or 100-round drum.

The ARES-16SPW (Ares Special Purpose Weapon) maintains aspects similar to that of the M16. In fact, all of the internal fire components and stocks are common to the family of rifles that is the M16, AR15 and the M4 Carbine. The major difference between this Ares product and the Colt/Armalite rifles and carbine is that the ARES-16SPW only fires from a belt feed. This belt feed is similar to that as found on the M249 SAW. Compared to that weapon, the ARES-16SPW offers the same level of firepower without the excessive weight.

The ARES-16 AMG (Assault Machine Gun (Dual Feed) allows fire from both the standard M16 4179 series STANAG magazines as well as the M27 disintegrating link belts common to the M249 SAW. There is no configuration required of the receiver for it accept either ammunition feed type. Magazines operate from the lower receiver while the linked-ammunition is inserted into a feed along the side of the receiver.

Optional accessories for any of these weapon systems includes a foregrip, varying scope optics and stocks, a bipod or tripod, carrying handle, underslung flashlight and underslung single-shot 40mm grenade launcher.

Development of the Shrike 5.56 has covered some seven years producing several patents. ARES Defense Systems, Incorporated is based out of Melbourne, Florida, USA.

*Shrike 5.56*




A Shrike 5.56 with a 200-round M249 ammunition belt pouch and an Ares magazine well adapter block
*Type* Light machine gun/Assault rifle
*Place of origin* United States
*Production history
Manufacturer* Ares Defense
*Produced* 2002-Present
*Specifications
Weight* 3.4 kg (7.5 lb)
*Length*
711–1016 mm (28–40 in)

Depends on barrel option
*Barrel length*
330–508 mm (13–20 in)

406 mm (16 in) standard
*Cartridge* 5.56×45mm NATO
*Action* Gas-operated, short-stroke tappet
*Rate of fire* 650-800 rounds/min
*Feed system* Various STANAG Magazines or disintegrating ammo belt or 100-round drum
*Sights* Iron or various optics

*Daewoo K3



*
The Daewoo K3 is a squad automatic weapon (SAW) and light machine gun currently in service with the South Korean Army. The K3 joins the burgeoning line of indigenous firearms design and production, most coming from the Daewoo firm known for its small arms production and automobiles. The K3 fulfills the same light machine role for the Republic of Korea (South) that the Belgium Fabrique Nationale FN Minimi does for various other world power including the United States (as the M249 SAW). The K3 borrows some of what makes the Minimi a successful light platform and has seen combat actions in recent history. Production began in 1991 and is ongoing as of this writing.

The light machine gun has served a role since the days of World War 1 and provides the firepower of a machine gun with the portability of an assault rifle to the modern infantry squad. Its primary role is to support the actions of a group through delivering "suppressive" fire against a known target or position. Suppressive fire forms a distraction against the enemy and allows freedom of movement for friendly forces for the duration of the suppression. Light machine guns will usually operate from the same cartridge caliber as rifleman in the group and are most often fielded with stabilizing accessories such as a shoulder strap, shoulder stock, bipod or tripod to ensure accurate delivery of rounds. Weapons such as the K3 succeed through reliability of their internal components when exposed to the rigors of the battlefield, excellent training on the part of its operator and portability in allowing the weapon to be brought to bear on the enemy when needed by the field commander. As such, the light machine gun in the squad automatic weapon role forms a critical portion of the fire team. Some SAW systems - such as the K3 - are new-build weapons for a dedicated role. Other versions may stem from existing assault rifle designs, slightly modified with a heavier barrel and accessories for the light machine gun role.

The Daewoo K3, like other Daewoo gun products, sports relatively smooth and clean lines and appears very much from the same mold as the FN Minimi. The barrel features a baffled muzzle brake and makes up about half of the weapon's length. The gas cylinder system is fitted to the underside of the barrel, banded at the forend. The forearm sits aft of the barrel and gas cylinder and features horizontal grip lines for a firm forward grip. At the middle of the design is a conventional carrying handing, ergonomically designed with integral grips and protruding from the weapon via a curved rod. The handle can serve to carry the weapon into position or stable the weapon when the hot barrel needs changing. The receive is essentially slab-sided and relatively featureless with the exception of the feed and ejection ports. The charging handle is situated along the right side of the body. There is a forward and rear adjustable sight fitted appropriately forward and aft of the receiver. The solid buttstock allows for stable firing from the shoulder. The pistol grip is angled rearwards for a firm hold. The large trigger element is situated within a rectangular trigger ring. A bipod can be affixed to the gas cylinder underside for stabilized firing of the K3. Additionally, the system can be mounted atop a tripod for the sustained fire role. The weapon maintains a length of 1,030mm with the barrel being 533mm of this value.

The firing action of the K3 is gas-operated with a rotating bolt, the gas driving a piston into action. The K3 is chambered for the 5.56x45mm NATO standard cartridge and can accept the 30-round curved magazines of the Daewoo K1 carbine and K2 assault rifle family or fire from the more traditional 200-round disintegrating-link belt when in the fire support role. Rate-of-fire is listed at approximately 900 rounds per minute, necessitating barrel changes at intervals (though this is common practice for any light or heavy machine gun currently in use). Effective range is out to 800 meters while maximum range is out to 3,600 meters.

The Daewoo K3 has already seen extensive action with South Korean Army forces in both Operation Enduring Freedom (Afghanistan) and Operation Iraqi Freedom (Iraq). The system has also found a few foreign takers and include Columbia, Indonesia; the Philippines, South Africa and Thailand. The Philippines government took some heat when it selected the FN Minimi for its army's next squad automatic weapon, selecting the Western design over that of any Asian nation. To cool the fires, the government subsequently secured several thousand Daewoo K3s and South Korean-made military trucks. Since the purchase, the Philippines remains one of the largest K3 operators outside of South Korea.

*Daewoo Precision Industries K3*




Daewoo Precision Industries K3 LMG
*Type* Light machine gun
*Place of origin* South Korea
*Service history
In service* 1989–present
*Used by* See _Users_
*Wars* Colombian conflict
Persian Gulf War
War in Afghanistan
Iraq War
*Production history
Designer* Agency for Defense Development
Daewoo Precision Industries
*Designed* 1978-1987
*Manufacturer* Daewoo Precision Industries
S&T Daewoo
S&T Motiv
*Produced* 1988-present
*Specifications
Weight* 6.85 kg (15.10 lb)
*Length* 1,030 mm (41 in)
*Barrel length* 533 mm (21.0 in)
*Cartridge* 5.56×45mm NATO
.223 Remington
*Action* Gas-operated, rotating bolt
*Rate of fire* 900 rounds/min
*Muzzle velocity* 915 m/s (3,002 ft/s)
*Effective firing range* 800 m (K100)
460 m (KM193)
*Maximum firing range* 3,600 m (K100)
2,650 m (KM193)
*Feed system* 200-round disintegrating-link belt, 70-round box magazine (rare) or 30-round NATO STANAG magazine
*Sights* Iron sights

*IMI Negev*
*



*

The Negev is an Israeli 5.56mm light machine gun (LMG), developed by Israel Military Industries Ltd (now Israel Weapon Industry), as a replacement for the 5.56mm Galil light machine gun which had a propensity to overheat. Design work on a new product spanned from 1985 into 1990 to which the weapon entered the requisite period of trials before being adopted by the Israeli Army in 1997. The Negev continues as the standard Israeli Army light machine gun today (2013). Manufacture is now under the Israeli Weapons Industries Ltd (IWI) brand label. Production has been ongoing since 1995.

The Negev relies on an automatic gas-operated action utilizing a rotating bolt function to reach a listed rate-of-fire between 850 and 1,150 rounds per minute (a regulator allows for three presets). In the gas-operated system, the weapon uses gases tapped at the barrel to cycle a short-stroke piston located under the barrel. Operation is further controlled through a semi- / full-automatic selector. The Negev features a "quick-change", chrome-lined barrel assembly with slotted flash suppressor for concealed, sustained fire and an integrated carry handle that also assist in changing an overheated barrel. Modification was needed to launch rifle grenades so a multifunction muzzle device was later developed. Iron sights are of the closed-type and consist of an adjustable front post for both elevation and windage. The rear aperture sight has an adjusting elevation drum which is easy to turn with two fingers for range settings spanning 300 to 1,000 meters. During night operation the weapon is equipped with Betalight gaseous tritium illuminated vials - one can be installed at the front sight and an additional two can be set on a notch sight under the standard aperture sight. The barrel can also be optionally fitted with mounting hardware allowing the Negev to field a laser pointer or reflex sight. The machine gun has a metal side-folding side stock (right side fold) and a removable bipod that is connected to the forward handguard. IMI was asked by Israeli Army personnel to make the weapon "vehicle friendly" so the receiver has hooks to secure the gun to mounts in vehicles.

The Negev is chambered for the 5.56x45mm NATO standard cartridge and is optimized for the SS109 bullet. Field maintenance involves stripping the weapon down into six main groups: the barrel, stock, bolt carrier, bolt, bipod and return mechanism. All parts, including the quick-change barrels, are fully-interchangeable. In addition to the standard 200-round metal-link belt issued, the NEGEV light machine gun can fire from a 150-round fabric container (clipping to into the magazine well), a 35-round box magazine (from the Galil assault rifle), a standard 30-round STANAG-style detachable box magazine (from the M-16 rifle - through use of an adapter) and a 12-round "blank cartridge" magazine when launching rifle grenades. A new form introduced in 2012, the Negev NG7, is now chambered for the 7.62x51mm NATO standard rifle cartridge for improved penetration at range.

The Negev has been evolved beyond its basic LMG form as the Negev Commando of 1998, a lightweight, compact version with shorter barrel of 13 inches and overall length of 26.8 inches. The Commando has since been renamed as the Negev Special Forces (SF) and may also be known as the "Assault Negev".

The Negev has seen export to Colombia, Costa Rica, Estonia, Georgia, India, Mexico, Paraguay, Poland, Thailand and Vietnam. It has seen considerable combat service with Israeli forces to date including the 2006 Lebanon War.

*Negev*




The IMI Negev LMG
*Type* Light machine gun
Medium machine gun
*Place of origin* Israel
*Service history
In service* 1997–present[1]
*Used by* See _Users_
*Wars* Al-Aqsa Intifada
2006 Lebanon War
Gaza War
War in Donbass
*Production history
Designer* Israel Military Industries Ltd(IMI)
*Designed* 1985–1990
*Manufacturer* Israel Military Industries Ltd(currently Israel Weapon Industries Ltd)
*Produced* 1995–present
*Variants* Negev Commando
*Specifications
Weight* 7.40 kg (16.31 lb) (standard version)
7.00 kg (15.43 lb) (Negev Commando)
7.60 kg (16.8 lb) (NG7)
*Length* 1,020 mm (40 in) stock extended / 890 mm (35.0 in) stock folded (standard version)
780 mm (30.7 in) stock deployed / 680 mm (26.8 in) stock folded (Negev Commando)
*Barrel length* 460 mm (18.1 in) (standard version)
330 mm (13.0 in) (Negev Commando)
*Cartridge* 5.56×45mm NATO,7.62×51mm NATO(NG7 variant)
*Action* Gas operated, rotating bolt
*Rate of fire* 1000 rounds/min
*Muzzle velocity* 915 m/s (3,002 ft/s) (standard version)
850 m/s (2,788.7 ft/s) (Negev Commando)
*Effective firing range* 300–1000 m sight adjustments (standard version)
300-800 m sight adjustments (Negev Commando)
*Feed system* 150-round M27 ammunition belt or 35-round box magazine
*Sights* Aperture, with elevation drum and adjustable front post, folding tritium night sights, various optional optics viapicatinny rail

*PK machine gun*
*



*
The PK General Purpose Machine Gun (GPMG) is a highly respected weapon that was added to the Soviet Army arsenal to replace the aging RP46 system. The PK was chambered to fire the same 7.62mm round that was and continues to be common throughout Russian supply depots and in former Soviet-supported states and clients.

As a squad support weapon, the PK compliments the existing array of assault rifles that fire a middle-range version of the same round. A bipod is fitted to the underside of the barrel system for stabilized support and can be folded up and into the design when portability is required. Additionally, a carrying handle is added atop the barrel towards the middle of the weapon to make transit a snap. The weapon feeds into a feed system similar to that as found on the AK systems before it, and can fire from a 100, 200 or 250 round belt (either fired as a free-fed belt or held in a box). For overheating concerns, the barrel is designed to be replaceable and most necessary when sustained fire of upwards of 650 rounds per minute is reached.

The PK has been developed into other serviceable versions based on the same successful design. The PKS represents the PK when mounted on a heavy duty tripod mount. The tank machine gun version is known as the PKT. A true general purpose machine gun that is light and reliable, the PK family continues to serve throughout the world in the most deadly-effective of roles.

*PK machine gun*




PKM general-purpose machine gun with modern black polymer furniture and a 100-round ammunition box
*Type*

Squad automatic weapon
General-purpose machine gun
*Place of origin* Soviet Union
*Service history
In service* 1961–present
*Used by* See _Users_
*Wars* Vietnam War
South African Border War
Cambodian Civil War
Yom Kippur War
Cambodian–Vietnamese War
Sino-Vietnamese War
Soviet war in Afghanistan
Iran–Iraq War
First Chechen War
Yugoslav wars
Second Congo War
Second Chechen War
War in Afghanistan
Iraq War
Cambodian–Thai border dispute
2008 South Ossetia war
2011 Libyan Civil War
Syrian Civil War
War in Donbass
Yemeni Civil War (2015)[1]
Various others
*Production history
Designer* Mikhail Kalashnikov
*Number built* Over 1,000,000
*Variants* PK, PKT, PKM, PKP
*Specifications
Weight* PK: 9 kg (19.84 lb) (gun + integral bipod) + 7.7 kg (16.98 lb) (tripod).
PKM: 7.5 kg (16.53 lb) (gun + integral bipod) + 4.5 kg (9.92 lb) (tripod).
PKTM (tank): 10.5 kg (23.15 lb)[2][3][4][5]
*Length* PK: 1,203 mm (47.4 in)
PKM: 1,192 mm (46.9 in)
PKT: 1,098 mm (43.2 in)
*Barrel length* PK(M): 605 mm (23.8 in) (without muzzle device)
PKT: 772 mm (30.4 in)
*Cartridge* 7.62×54mmR
*Action* Gas-operated, open bolt
*Rate of fire* PK, PKM: 650 rounds/min
PKT: 700 - 800 rounds/min
Practical: 250 rounds/min
*Muzzle velocity* PK, PKM: 825 m/s (2,707 ft/s)
PKT: 855 m/s (2,805 ft/s)
*Effective firing range* PK(M): 1,000 m (1,094 yd) (100–1,500 m sight adjustments)
PKT: 1,500 m (1,640 yd) (100–1,500 m sight adjustments)[6]
*Maximum firing range* PK(M): 3,800 m (4,156 yd)
PKT: 4,000 m (4,374 yd)
*Feed system* non-disintegrating metalbelts in 100 and 200/250 round ammunition boxes
*Sights* Tangent iron sights (default);
Optical, Night-vision, Thermal and Radar sights

@Taygibay @jhungary @Rashid Mahmood @James Jaevid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

MG3




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=352656451579542





@MaarKhoor PK Machine gun is all time favourite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

Jonah Arthur said:


> MG3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=352656451579542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MaarKhoor PK Machine gun is all time favourite.


Widely used in many conflicts, good punch of handsome fire power. I always like drum mags instead of belt feed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

@MaarKhoor excellent and informative thread.kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Khafee 
Sir check this thread and advise me if i missed any possible entry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

MaarKhoor said:


> @Khafee
> Sir check this thread and advise me if i missed any possible entry.


You could add the different types of bullets available for SMG's and MG's in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

